# When to use overdrive?



## 93NissanAltima (Oct 24, 2006)

This may sound stupid but I've never had a car with overdrive before. I have an overdrive button on my shifter (automatic not manual). Should I just press that button in on the highways?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

You can press the OD (granny gear) on the highway. I typically just leave it pressed in all the time.


----------



## 93NissanAltima (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't have to reach a certain speed? I can just leave it pressed in? Can I have OD on while at 120km-140km/h with cruise control on?


----------



## mitch1988 (Oct 17, 2006)

yes you can.........this is what over-drive is just makes your tires spin more per engine revoltion...(rpm's) with it off your tires spin around 1 full rotation for every (rpm) with it on it can spin something like 1.5 times for every (rpm)....so dont use over-drive if you have alot of weight in your car its stressful on the engine and everything then.... I hope this helps you better understand over-drive


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Mine is on, by default, with engine start, so I tend to leave it, unless my tranny starts gear-hopping, or like Mitch said, I've got a lot of extra weight on board.


----------



## 93NissanAltima (Oct 24, 2006)

dmroberson said:


> Mine is on, by default, with engine start, so I tend to leave it, unless my tranny starts gear-hopping, or like Mitch said, I've got a lot of extra weight on board.


Thanks for the tips guys.


----------

